# مساعده يا اهل المنتدي.....عزل الاسطح بيتومين ام انسومات ؟؟؟



## romio_201085 (26 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم يا اهل المنتدي 

انا عاوز اسال هل يمكن عزل السطح باستخدام البيتومين علي البارد 
ولا لازم لفائف الانسومات ؟؟؟

وعلي موقع شركة cmb 
لقيت مكتوب ان السيروبلاست (البيتومين علي البارد) 
ممكن يستخدم في عزل الحمامات والاسطح وحمامات السباحه

رغم ان المعروف ان الحاجات دي بتتعزل بلفائف بلانسومات او الممبران

فعاوز اخد رايكم هل ممكن اعزل سقف باستخدام البتومين اللي علي البارد ولا لازم الانسومات

مستني ردودكم 
شكراااااااااا​*


----------



## romio_201085 (26 يناير 2010)

ايه يا اهل المنتدي 
20 مشاهدة ومحدش عارف يرد عليه هو انا سؤالي صعب اوي كده ولا جديد ومحدش عارفه 
ياريت اراء يا جماعه


----------



## صقر الاسلام (27 يناير 2010)

على فكره انا برده محتاج اجابه لنفس السوال
هل البيتومين اللى على البارد دا افضل من الساخن


----------



## romio_201085 (27 يناير 2010)

* انا مش عارف يا احمد ليه محدش رد من اهل المنتدي
معقول كل المهندسين محترين في الموضوع ده *


----------



## عيد حماد (28 يناير 2010)

العزل بالرقائق البيتومينية يعتبر أفضل من العزل بالبيتومين المائي أو بالبيتومين الساخن مع الخيش
علما" أن الطرق الثلاث مستخدمة


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (28 يناير 2010)

فعلا العزل بالانسومات هو الاكثر فاعليه ولكن توجد بعض الانواع الحديثه التى تدهن على البارد وتماثل الانثومات ويكون ليها ضمان من الشركه المنتجه لها واكيد ان سيادتك سواء نفذت ذلك او تلك فيجب عليك عمل اختبارات العزل بمدة 24 سعه بحجز قدر مناسب من المياه فى الاماكن المراد التاكد من عزلها


----------



## romio_201085 (28 يناير 2010)

*شكراااا جدا ليكم يا مهندسين الملتقي وانا فعلا بأيد اني استخدم واجرب منتجات جديده
عشان احنا ديما بنعمل الحاجه اللي اتعودنا عليها 
ومش واخدين بالنا ان الدنيا بتطور 

شكرااا ليكم مره تانيه*


----------



## hhmady (15 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم انا مقاول فى هذه الاعمال انا فى قطر الان البوتمين بيتحلال فى التربه اما على الاسقف فليست هذه المود تنفع المبرين هو احسن حاجه لان الدهان ليس به عامل التمدد والانكماش مش ذى المبرين وشكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 فبراير 2010)

romio_201085 قال:


> *السلام عليكم يا اهل المنتدي ​*
> *انا عاوز اسال هل يمكن عزل السطح باستخدام البيتومين علي البارد *
> *ولا لازم لفائف الانسومات ؟؟؟*
> *وعلي موقع شركة cmb *
> ...


​
السلام عليكم
بخصوص العزل هناك مبدأين اساسيين للعزل

Damp Proofing وهو الذي يستخدم لحماية الخرسانة من التأثر بالرطول او الملوحة او الكبريتات من التربة ويمكن استخدام المواد البتومينية Cold btumen Paint او Coal Tar Eoxy او يكن اساسها اسمنتي اوغيرها من المواد وهذه المواد تسنخدم غالبا للاساسات او الخرسانة تحت منسوب التربة واذا كان منسوب المياه الجوفية مرتفع ويغمر الاساسات او خرسات الجدران فعندها يستخدم وهو الافضل اللفائق البيتومينية bitumen membrane وفي هذه الحالة يعمل Water proofing بالاضافة لعمله Damp proofing 






Cold Bitumen Paint




Bitumen Membrane 

Water Proofing وهي مواد العزل المائي والاكثرها شهره في الوقت الحالي لفائف بيتومينية Bitumen Membrane وهناك مواد اكثر جودة منها ولكنها غالية الثمن. وتستخدم هذه المواد للعزل المائي في البرك والاسطح والحمامات ، ويجب الانتباه الى ضرورة الفحص بالماء للتأكد من فعالية العزل والا ستحدث مشاكل بعد استخدام من حيث تسرب المياه


----------



## ماجدان (15 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يستخدم العزل بالبيتومين البارد فى جميع أنواع العزل للمبانى والاساسات تحت سطح الأرض ( المدفونه ) وأعلاها فى عزل الحمامات والاسطح الخرسانيه 
وهو بنفس الكفاءه للبيتومين على الساخن بل هو أفضل لأن ليس له أى أضرار على البيئه
وقد أستخدمته شخصيا فى عزل اساسات مدرسه حيث كانت المواصفات تنص عليه تبعا للهيئه العامه للأبنيه التعليميه وهو مقبول فنيا طبقا للمواصفات القياسيه المصريه 

لم أستخدم العزل بالفائف ولكن أعتقد بالحس الهندسى أنها الأفضل لأنها تمثل أجزاء كبيره كقطعه واحده إن كان اللحام بطريق صحيحه حيث أن استخدام الفرشه فى طلاء البيتومين البارد أو حتى الساخن يعتمد على أتقان يد العامل لطلاء السطح دون تقاطعات عكسيه متعامده فى إتجاه الطلاء تسبب تعلق شوائب بالعزل أو تخلف مناطق ضعيفة العزل 

والله أعلى وأعلم


----------



## ahmed wafa (19 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم انا هحكى لكم العزل اللى استخدمته فى منشأ خاص وكان عبارة عن صوامع غلال العزل اللى استخدمته فى الاساسات والحوائط كان عبارة عن ممبران وكان ممتاز جدا وفرق السعر بتبعه عن بلانسومات كان مش كتير وبالتجربه وجد انه كويس قوى فى العزل عن البيوتمين وقرفه


----------



## ahmed260 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات واريد معرفة المزيد من حيث الحرارة فى الصيف


----------

